# Haunter's Convention in Valley Forge, PA



## TheMonsterMaze

oh hey, I just want to add that we're going to have a special "meet and greet" on Thursday night if you can make it.

We will have several members of our staff make it a point to introduce everyone to everyone else - so no matter how shy you are, you are going to know everyone in the room and they are going to know you. 

We're all family after all.


----------



## Julianne

Hey MonsterMaze, Sounds like lots of fun, last year was our first time ever attending a haunt convention, what a blast! Hoping to get to the Costume Ball this year 
See ya there!


----------



## scary1215

wow the valley forge convention would be awesome. can u explain that to me a little better


----------



## Julianne

scary1215, If you go to their website National Haunters Convention Home Haunts Haunted Show Conventions you will find all kinds of great info on the convention there. 
If you don't mind me askin', what part of PA are you from?


----------



## scary1215

I'm from Philadelphia


----------



## scary1215

I'm thinking I can go if my parents will drive since I'm only 14.


----------



## LadyAlthea

Im going to be there with bells on!!!!!

I cant wait!


----------



## CraigInPA

scary1215 said:


> I'm from Philadelphia


There's a Septa bus that goes to the convention center. It's route 125. How convenient is that?


----------



## LadyAlthea

im super excited about this and that zombie ball looks so damn fun!!!!!!


----------



## bouncerbudz

I will be there again this year, made it last year and learned alot just from visiting the boths. I hope to make it to a class or 2 this time...


----------



## Finn

I'll be there if I can afford it.


----------



## TheEvilQueen

bouncerbudz said:


> I will be there again this year, made it last year and learned alot just from visiting the boths. I hope to make it to a class or 2 this time...


What was it like? 
We are hoping to go and take several of the classes. We have never been to anything like it before. I have always wanted to go. I understand there is one in Florida too, but some folks say it isn't geared toward the home haunter but rather the proffessional. 

How many conventions are there for Halloween?


----------



## bouncerbudz

It was a really great time, tons of ideas to help you create. information on yard haunts up running a commercial haunt. and TONS of props to purchase . You can see some of the photos in my album I took when I was there last year.


----------



## TheEvilQueen

FYI
The Valley Forge Scanticon is almost booked full. The Radisson still has openings as do some of the other hotels/motels/Inns. I can't believe that the hotels are filling up this fast. 

Still waiting for the class schedule for 2010! The Halloween University has not posted them yet.

Halloween University | Haunted House School, Seminars, Classes, Education


----------



## Julianne

Hey, really appreciate the FYI, better get on the stick and get our reservation in before it's too late. 
Can't wait to find out what they are offering for classes yet either, but I know it will be a great time, hands down!


----------



## Departed_Studios

Thinking about getting a table as a vendor but wondering how beneficial it would be to a small company like mine. It's only about a 4 hr drive from where we are in Syracuse, NY... Has anybody on here gone as a vendor? How are the on-site sales? Thanks!


----------



## savagehaunter

I wish we had one of those in Washington.


----------



## bouncerbudz

I was not a vendor but was there . And there was a few small vendor # of vendors and things on the table seemed to go pretty quick. And I was only there day one.


----------



## LadyAlthea

Room is BOOKED!!!!! w00t!!!! Im sooo excited!


----------



## TheEvilQueen

LadyAlthea said:


> Room is BOOKED!!!!! w00t!!!! Im sooo excited!


Were are you staying? Ghoul Daddy and I are at the Rad. I agree with Julianne, we should try to do a meet and greet with all HF. Would you be game?


----------



## Attain

Hey everyone. Who's up for starting a new Home Haunters group? We could make the NHC our first semi-official meet-and-greet. I took the initiative and created a social group for SouthEastern PA Home Haunters. "All are welcome! All welcome!"

Check it out and join! Halloween Forum - SouthEastern PA Home Haunters


----------



## TheMonsterMaze

*To help you guys socialize....*

To help you out with the meet and greet.

We're actually having an organized "MEET AND GREET" on 
THURSDAY NIGHT - April 29th - 2010

Meet and Greet Entertainment & Gathering - 7:00 pm to 10:00 pm
** Free & Open to the Public, Great Social Event to talk, to business, and meet people

National Haunters Convention Home Haunts Haunted Show Conventions


----------



## Attain

So it's official! We'll take advantage of the HNC's great work, thanks Michael, and will plan our own 1st Meet & Greet for the SouthEastern PA Home Haunters. Please look up the new Social Group on this forum and join. Now the only question is, how do we find each other? 

THURSDAY NIGHT - April 29th - 2010
Meet and Greet Entertainment & Gathering - 7:00 pm to 10:00 pm


----------



## TheMonsterMaze

>>Now the only question is, how do we find each other? 

We're going to be handing out "Hello, My name is ...." stickers

I humbly suggest that you write 3 things on 3 lines.

1.) YOUR NAME

2.) YOUR HAUNTS NAME

3.) and on the bottom - any group affiliation
i.e. HALLOWEEN FORUM or some such...


----------



## Attain

Might I humbly suggest a little SEPHH tag on our name tags? A SouthEastern PA website is on the way. Well, at least a welcome page anyway.


----------



## TheMonsterMaze

*Interactive Fantasty at the National Halloween Convention*

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
Contact: Tara M. Clapper, Marketing Director
Seventh Kingdom IGE
609.948.GAME
[email protected]
http://www.seventhkingdomige.com
Seventh Kingdom IGE to present interactive fantasy inn adventure environment at National Halloween, Horror, Haunted House and Hearse Convention

—Seventh Kingdom IGE will create an interactive fantasy space at the National Halloween and Haunters Convention to take place on April 30th through May 2nd 2010 in King of Prussia, PA.

This environment will feature a medieval fantasy tavern complete with role players responding to attendee conversations. Become completely immersed in a fantasy setting and embark upon a quest in this game play environment. Entrance to the tavern and quest setting is $5.00.
Learn by observation about the importance of immersion in creating an inviting, inventive setting.

National Halloween, Horror, Haunted House and Hearse Convention is a four day convention featuring presenters, vendors, workshops, classes and a zombie-themed costume ball. Convention attendees can connect with haunting industry professionals to learn about crafting haunted environments and ubiquitous costume pieces.

Seventh Kingdom IGE is an interactive game environment based in Mt. Holly, New Jersey. Experience a monthly live interactive adventure. Players create characters and embark on adventures based in a complex fantasy environment. The game encompasses a balance of boffer combat and role play and social skills.

For more information about Seventh Kingdom IGE, view the game’s site at
http://www.seventhkingdomige.com.

To learn more about
National Halloween, Horror, Haunted House and Hearse Convention,
check out National Haunters Convention Home Haunts Haunted Show Conventions.

Purchase advanced tickets for the inn and mini-quest directly at
National Haunters Convention - Product Detail


----------



## creepy crawler

We are going and can't wait to go to the haunted house tour!!!


----------



## LadyAlthea

w00t!!!

They updated teh site and my class is listed!!!! I cant wait for this!!!!! 

Halloween University Class


----------



## zombygurl

I've got my tickets and will be there, I can't wait, it'll be awesome.


----------



## Attain

Check out our new FB page for SouthEastern PA Home Haunters. Drop a note about what projects you want to work on. Log In | Facebook


----------

